# Lumpkin County



## treemutt (Nov 23, 2011)

Well guys it's getting real close to the chasing phase.I had a cow horn spike run itself crazy Mon. morning trying to figure out my drag rag trail.This poor thing ran 4 circles around my stand & kept coming back.He was panting like a dog he was so tired.I think he had rubbed the skin off his nose he was running so hard & sniffing the ground.It was pretty funny to watch.
  So I'd say next week will be the big boys turn if the weather will stay cooled down.


----------



## WindyRidge11 (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with you buddy. I have seen small bucks starting to chase but no big boys yet. I thinks next week is a good prediction.


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 24, 2011)

I suspect that the this weekend and next weekend will be the ones to be in the woods all day...I saw new horned trees last weekend in a place that previously had been devoid of deer sign (north Lumpkin Co.).

They tend to go nuts right after Thanksgiving here in Lumpkin. Black widow Doe-in-Heat and a drag rag = dead buck.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 26, 2011)

Watched and awesome chase for about 30 minutes tonight in Lumpkin County. Got a hand it to this buck he was not taking no for an answer. Hopefully tomorrow can get a shot on him.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 28, 2011)

Gonna give it a go Wed. morning,hope their running crazy.I figure they just might after this stormy weather.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 28, 2011)

They were chasing hard all weekend. I wish I had a couple more days after this weather pushes through to hunt.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad to hear that Hawkeye.I didn't make it this morning but will def. be in a tree at daylight in the morning w/ toes & fingers crossed


----------



## treemutt (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I'm getting really confused about the rut.I saw a 6pt. last Fri.that had been killed near where I hunt & it's neck was just starting to swell & tarsal glands barely getting stained.
  Then this morning I saw 6 doe's & a nice 8pt no rutting activity at all.I saw the doe's in groups of 2 & no buck following em at all.The 8pt came in behind me & had me pegged right when I turned & saw him.We had about a 5 min stare down & when he started to walk off I raised my gun & his 6th sense musta kicked in cause he spooked & ran up the ridge about 50 yrds leaving me no shot.Then 5 mins. later 2 of the doe's came by & went over the ridge instead of the way he went.
  So I really couldn't tell ya what the rut is doing in South Lumpkin Co.But I do have a nice 8pt to go after the rest of the season.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 1, 2011)

just my opinion but i think the rut was 2 weeks early and was done at night during the last full moon. thats when i saw the most activity. seen nothing lately but small bucks crusing around. their was several good deer killed the first 2 wks of november.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (Dec 1, 2011)

I have seen three mature bucks chasing this week in south lumpkin co. Had two running the same doe tuesday evening , It's prime time in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sunday night had a nice buck hot on the trail of a doe that had walked under my stand about 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## treemutt (Dec 3, 2011)

Well from what I'm reading I geuss I'm just in the wrong holler LOL. I 'm just not seeing the chasing I normally see in the area I hunt.I geuss the doe's are just playing hard to get.


----------



## Fire Eater (Dec 5, 2011)

Missed a six pointer saturday morning on NF in Lumpkin but a guy downslope did not miss the monster that was coming in from the other direction to whip up on this upstart. BIG 8 point(120+ class) with a big body...this one would be a good deer for south Georgia. I helped get him out and will post pic soon. Yep, they are running in the hills.


----------



## treemutt (Dec 5, 2011)

My boss got a nice 8pt Sat. morning it was running w/ its nose to the ground no doe but sure was sniffing where one had been earlier.I'm just unlucky I geuss saw 11 deer Sunday but no chasing at all.


----------



## JagMP24 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hunt up in Lumpkin and got a pretty good 8 pt. last Friday around 10am. No does around but he was just taking his time walking casually around. Neck was swelled up and glands were very dark... He stunk like nobodies business.


----------



## RLTW27 (Dec 12, 2011)

Got a picture yet?


----------



## bany (Dec 12, 2011)

x2, x2 ?? pics!


----------



## JagMP24 (Dec 13, 2011)

The pic is in my avatar. Not huge by any means, but my first buck I have taken, so its a trophy to me!


----------



## JagMP24 (Dec 13, 2011)

A couple pics of the buck I took on 12/02/11. First one I have ever taken.


----------



## pnome (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one!  Congrats.  I didn't see anything last weekend in Lumpkin.


----------



## treemutt (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats a good deer Way to go on your 1st buck


----------



## treemutt (Dec 13, 2011)

Well a guy at work got one today at 11am that was grunting & running a doe.So I geuss the 2nd rut is on or this yr we have a trickle rut going on.I don't know what it is but there was one nice buck running a doe today in the south Ben Higgins rd area


----------



## JagMP24 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the 2nd rut is going on all over the place. I bow hunt in Forsyth as well and last week-end had several doe come through and within 30 min saw 3 smaller bucks trailing the does. One of them was working a scrape pretty hard as well. Just makes me want to finish out the season hunting hard so I can put another one in the freezer... and maybe another on the wall!


----------



## bany (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice buck! Thanks for the pic. Good luck filling the freezer. I don't have any room left, but I'm still looking for the big dog.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 24, 2011)

Had this one killed off our club yesterday morning. Just show if ya let em walk they can grow.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 26, 2011)

anybody going to chestatee this week?


----------



## Fire Eater (Dec 27, 2011)

Regarding Chestatee WMA, I advise you to hunt elsewhere on the Chattahoochee NF. I am in and around Chestatee WMA on an almost weekly basis and I have never seen fewer deer as I have the last couple of years. I suspect the coyotes have eliminated most of them.

Helped drag a big 8 pointer (120 class) off of a NF ridge between Chestatee and private land last week...this was a big bodied deer, feeding on fields down in the valley.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 27, 2011)

I dont thinj theres many deer up high due to lack of acorns. Did manage to find some decent sign. Killed a yote there last year. Maybe ill kill another  this year.


----------



## WindyRidge11 (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you have pic of that 8 point you helped drag out


----------



## bany (Dec 28, 2011)

Fire Eater said:


> Regarding Chestatee WMA, I advise you to hunt elsewhere on the Chattahoochee NF. I am in and around Chestatee WMA on an almost weekly basis and I have never seen fewer deer as I have the last couple of years. I suspect the coyotes have eliminated most of them.
> 
> Helped drag a big 8 pointer (120 class) off of a NF ridge between Chestatee and private land last week...this was a big bodied deer, feeding on fields down in the valley.



Sounds like the ridge I've hunted for awhile and haven't been to much last year or at all this year. That may be the buck I stood face to face with a few years ago. Been having the desire to get on that area again but can't break away.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 29, 2011)

Up on chestatee this morning . Hour walk in, just after sunrise  wind starts  blowing  90 mph. Sounds like a jet airplane. After a whole day scouting  i believe  their  is only 1 buck  left, and the hogs have moved to south ga to find something to eat. Worst ive seen it. Pretty place though


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 29, 2011)

Killed a 15 in wide 6pt about 9 oclock this am


----------



## Fire Eater (Dec 29, 2011)

FINALLY, dropped a 14" wide 8 point at 9:10 am today on Chestatee WMA; second checked out this a.m. Yes, it is better to hunt up not down - still a long drag.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 29, 2011)

Way to go. Mine was first to be checked out. Did you kill him on waters creek  rd


----------



## Fire Eater (Dec 30, 2011)

No, I was hunting east of the other creek road above waters creek road. I think the guy on the food plot shot twice below me to send this one up.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 30, 2011)

there was a buck killed at myback up spot on waters creek. should have been checked out sometime yesterday morning, by the time i got to that spot at 130 he'd been gutted and drug out.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 31, 2011)

what was the final tally for chestatee?


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 31, 2011)

7 deer.  All were killed the first day.  Nothing checked in yesterday nor today as of 7:30 pm.  I saw a doe and fawn the first day and had 2 more wind me.  Did not see a deer yesterday or today.  Was in the woods from daylight till dark the first day and today.  Yesterday hunted from daylight and got back to my truck at 4:30.  Some tough hunting.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 31, 2011)

was there any good ones? least amount of sign ive ever seen. rough hunt. very very few arorns.


----------

